# If your dog could have one toy what would it be??



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Well really their favorite toy is their DAD. But if we are going with regular dog toys Chesters would be a ball and Murphys would be anything Chester has.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Most definitely a ball. If given the opportunity a ball would be a permanent fixture in Toby's mouth!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirits, would be a rope tug toy, kooper, a bone to chew on, and my boy in heaven spencer, was always a ball.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

A ball-Eleanor can entertain herself for a long time.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner loves anything squeaky. Loves running around the house making all kinds of noise. Also, his deer antlers.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A Wubba. Maya looooooves her Wubbas!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia votes for anything squeaky but especilly a squeakly tennis ball. She goes nuts when I give her a new one and mouths it and chews on it all the while relishing in the noises it makes before wanting me to throw it for her.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

janine said:


> Well really their favorite toy is their DAD. But if we are going with regular dog toys Chesters would be a ball and Murphys would be anything Chester has.


Haha, I definitely know that situation. Why is it always that the younger one has to pick on the older one?

Chester loves anything that makes noise. He has lots of favorites but it would have to be between his duck, Kong Wubba, and Henrietta. As of today, I would probably have to go with Kong Wubba since that seems to be his current favorite that he loves to fetch.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sailor has a stuffed otter that we got at target,it is her very fave. Jenny has a hedgehog that she throws up in the air all the time, she loves it.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha's would have to be a bone! She also likes her Wubba though, although her doggy friend just ripped hers up, but she doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget loves the toy that has 6 squeaky balls arranged like a kid's old time jack. Even though it is bigger than he is right now, he loves to chase it, squeak it, and just cuddle with it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This one - 

It's a vinyl-y squeaky dumbbell toy that I got for him for his first Christmas. It's outlasted all of his other toys and it's the first one he grabs when he wants me to play. Also, it's his "toy". So if I tell him "go find your toy", he will run off and search through the house until he finds his squeaky dumbbell.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ball! Any sephorical that looks like a ball he loves. He loves to DESTROY plushies, and he loves bones to chew on.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

a plastic soda bottle. :doh:


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*balls*

Soccer ball or basketball.

Close second would be his green rope chewy toy he's had since he was a puppy. We call it Teddy.


----------



## aisbell (Dec 25, 2010)

At the moment Cowboy loves his duck that squeaks. He really likes anything that squeaks!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sigh, his rock. He loves his rock so much that he even sleeps with it and has fallen asleep with it in his mouth a number of times.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer loves his Pogo Plush ball/pillow. He carries it around in his mouth ALL the time! Sophie loves her dragon stuffie and her pink (Planet Dog) ball.


----------



## Hollister's Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

Maya's_Mom said:


> A Wubba. Maya looooooves her Wubbas!


We just recently got Hollister a Wubba. He thinks it is the best thing in the world. We play fetch with it and he carries it around the house by the "tails." If he's being a stinker and we want to wear him out, we just tell him "Go find your Wubba" and he'll run into the other room, grab it and bring it to us to play.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

The wubba for sure. And the good thing about it, it's 4 toys in one. First it's a wubba, second there is a tennis ball in it to get out, and then there is the big wubba squeeker to get out. Then your left with the carcass to play with. So much for our money. The part that is annoying is when the big squeeker comes out. She can squeak that thing all day. Drives me up a wall.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

the ****** kitty


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester has had a squeeky puppy teddy with ropey legs called Leggey Loy since he came to us at 8 weeks old,.. he adores her....he would want her I'm sure


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

A ball without a doubt! My Tanner has a ball fetish I swear, but then why would that surprise anyone he is a retriever. LOL !!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Gus Says Life's a Bone. Dig It.

It is the strangest ball it is soft and collapsible and yet will maintain its shape it has a hole on two sides. Teddy can't live without it . 
My Candy lulu in heaven really wanted her "cow". It was a big cow almost her size that she would carry everywhere


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

She loves stuffed toys, and the current flavor of the week is her KONG Squiggles (stuffed Monkey with stretchy and floppy body with head and "bottom" that squeak.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

So far she loves her Nylabone Happy Moppy and her Wubbas. So pretty much all toys with tails.


----------



## animalhouse (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely a tennis ball. He can carry up to 3 in his mouth at a time! He chases them, plays soccer with them, chews them. He absolutely loves tennis balls!


----------



## funkywhiteboy (Jan 11, 2011)

Jester's favourite toy isn't an actual toy, it's an old woolly hat! He carries it around the house a lot, which is kinda cute.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's would be either a ball, or her piggy...during the Christmas Secret Santa exchange, I sent my person's dogs a long...I believe duck and cow that quack and moo, respectively, and I knew Maggie wouldn't let that fly, so I got her a piggy that oinks...now its her favorite toy!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My bridge kid Tucker's would have been a tennis ball.

Tanner (10yrs.) toy is a ball as well - but if you ask him to find his ball - 100% of the time it's the bad cuz ball! He loves that thing.

Cooper (2yrs on 1-31) his would probably be myself or my husband but if he had to choose a toy it would be their 4knot tug rope.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

It would have to be the Sergeants _Powzer Glow_ Time Dog Ball (large size). I love it because there is no danger of him swallowing it. Just yesterday Jackson was outside in all of the snow digging and digging and wouldn't come in for anything. I couldn't figure out what in the world he was doing. Finally, I saw him start swinging his head with pride and running across the yard with that ball in his mouth. He knew where he left it and was determined to find it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That is a tough one. Darby LOVES his chuck-it ball but he also needs a stuffy to carry around. I don't think he could survive without one of each.

Kirby really only needs a towel to carry and hold. She will only play with Darby and a tug session will always turn into a wrestling match. She likes fetch but other then that she doesn't care much for balls.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Me .........


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie's would be her Buster cube, Paris's would be her Kong squeaky ball.. Shyla and London's would be their bones..


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Cooper's is definitely anything edible but mostly his kong wubba. If he squeaks it long enough he'll start howling. But why does he walk around with it in his mouth and whimper?


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Either his stuffing-free plush squirrel (with a squeaker), Nylabone, or elk antler.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker only has one toy, and that's his PawPrints TireBiter Tire.

It's the only toy he hasn't destroyed in 20 mins. So, now he just gets tires LOL. He usually gets a new one every 8 months or so once the one he has gets warn down.

I've tried other hard toys but he hates them so I stopped wasting my money.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread reminds me - I never replaced their wubbas.


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool question...but it's a hard one too.. I'm still discovering new toys that Geena likes.  I think for now she loves the best a pretty small ball that jumps very high. But I want to get her into frisbee more  Maybe she'll like it


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Tennis Ball is number one with all my goldens. However, when inside? Belle loved here stuffed squirrel that sqeaked...it remained intact when she destroyed her other stuffed animals. She carried around with her and slept with it in her bed. Chloe, the loudest squeak toy I have ever heard....If any of you have seen this, it looks like the sun but sqeaks. It is very loud....Meggie...tennis ball hands down. BJ...BJ is so old, 15 years now...anything he can still see.....God bless him, he has been so good and so healthy.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

A marrow bone or knucklebone are Miley's favorites...stuffed toys are ripped to shreds within minutes!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn has 65 stuffed toys and plays with all of them. Heck, he even gets out the holiday appropriate ones at the right time, although he started dragging Christmas stuffies out of the pile in mid-November He would never be able to choose just one, and he'd have a heck of a time deciding between a tennis ball and a stuffie!


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a toy at petco that Louie loved instantly like no other, and I made the mistake of buying it. It's a frog toy, and it's whole belly contains at least 16 squeakers. I've never seen him happier than the day he sat down and tore that toy apart and destroyed each squeaker, one by one. For me, most annoying day ever.


----------



## ChloeD (Mar 14, 2011)

Chloe loves her toy chicken! She runs all around the house squeaking it.
It drives us crazy!!!!


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

Keala loves her Kong squeaky tennis ball. Whether we throw it or when she settles in on her blanket to chew on it


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke loves his cuz and Bailey loves rope toys.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Kong Large Ball... Miri cannot live without one.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Ally- her wolf chicken nylabone
Starla- any stuffed animal


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

With Dory, it would be her purple Jolly Ball. She's always trying to bring it in the house with her, and she would sleep with it if we let her.









For Lucy it would be one of her stuffed basketballs or football.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Shellie, definitely a ball of any type


----------



## cstdenis1 (May 12, 2011)

I have 3 goldens that like the tennis ball best and 1 that likes the natural bones better.


----------

